# coûter cher



## morrocotudo

*Bonjour.*
*Comment traduire correctement en espagnol ‘coûter cher’ ?*
* *
*DPD: costar*. *1.*Dicho de una cosa, ‘conseguirse pagando por ella un determinado precio, material o inmaterial’ y ‘resultar difícil o trabajosa’.
*2.* Es un verbo intransitivo, que *se construye siempre con un complemento adverbial cuantitativo*, que expresa el costo o precio; el complemento de persona, si lo lleva, es siempre indirecto: _«No le costó una sola peseta»_ (Aparicio _Retratos_ [Esp. 1989]); _«A Frida le cuesta mucho concebirse como pintora»_ (Bartra _Frida_ [Méx. 1987]).
 
Mon problème vient du fait que le DPD ne donne pas d’exemple avec ‘caro’. 
Existe-il en espagnol une possible ‘hésitation’ entre l’adjectif (qui va s’accorder) et l’adjectif en fonction adverbiale (qui ne va pas s’accorder) ? Ce qui est impossible, sauf erreur de ma part, en français (les chaussures coûtent, valent, reviennent, sont vendues cher).
 
caro, ra.
2. *adj*. De precio elevado.
6. *adv*. m. A un precio alto o subido.
salirle caro algo a alguien; costarle a alguien caro algo.:loc. verb. coloq. : Resultarle de su ejecución mucho perjuicio o daño.
 
Exemples:
Sin embargo, esta victoria puede costarle cara. (ABC 11-6-2008)
Los mandos advirtieron a los padres que cualquier indiscreción podía costarles cara. (ElMundo 26 de octubre de 2008)
Esos desprecios a la ciudadanía son los que luego cuestan caros en las urnas.
(El País, 26-10-2008)
Contre-exemples?
Los chicos no le defraudaron a pesar de que mantuvieron su extraña manía de jugar los partidos de cabo a rabo, sin cerrarlos, circunstancia que a punto estuvo de costarles caro porque el Mallorca estuvo en un tris de igualar la ronda. (05/03/2009, El País)
 23/02/2009 (El País) Esa forma de proceder, al margen de la ley, puede salirles caro a los propietarios del edificio.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

La concordancia siempre existe.

Son zapatos caros

Mi mochila es cara

Este carro es caro

Las camisas están caras.

Pero salir caro es una expresión por eso a veces la concordancia parece desaparecer.

Irte a jugar con tus amigos sin decirle a tu esposa te va a salir caro


----------



## morrocotudo

Être cher ne pose pas de problème quand cher est adjectif. 
C’est bien ‘costar caro/a, salir caro/a’ qui crée une difficulté par rapport au français.
Les trois premiers exemples s’accordent comme des adjectifs ; les suivants paraissent considérer ‘caro’ comme un adverbe, donc invariable. Auriez-vous écrit ces exemples de la même manière ?


----------



## swift

Hola Morrocotudo:

En efecto, cuando "caro" cumple función de adverbio, es invariable. La traducción de "coûter cher" al castellano es "costar caro". Cuando "caro" modifica al verbo "costar" es invariable. Por el contrario, cuando es atributo, debe concordar en género y número con el nombre: mis zapatillas son caras.

Como verás, en castellano sucede lo mismo que en francés: ces chaussures sont chères / ces chaussures ont coûté cher.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## morrocotudo

Quand j’ai écrit les exemples avec ‘caro’ le correcteur automatique d’orthographe est entré en action pour faire l’accord, comme dans ces exemples :
Sin embargo, esta victoria puede costarle cara. (ABC 11-6-2008)
Los mandos advirtieron a los padres que cualquier indiscreción podía costarles cara. (ElMundo 26 de octubre de 2008)
Esos desprecios a la ciudadanía son los que luego cuestan caros en las urnas.
(El País, 26-10-2008)
Aurais-tu utilisé dans ces trois cas ‘caro’ ?


----------



## swift

Bonjour,

Oui, j'aurais utilisé "caro" dans les trois cas. Il s'agit d'un adverbe qui reste invariable, malgré les corrections de Word.

À plus ,


swift


----------



## morrocotudo

Merci pour ton opinion ; il semble qu’en espagnol la confusion entre adverbe et adjectif soit aussi fréquente qu’en français !!!


----------



## swift

Bonjour,

Eh bien, j'ai un énorme doute. En effet, même si je ne ferais pas l'accord dans ces trois cas, j'ai l'impression que l'accord ne serait pas incorrect pour autant. S'il s'agit de prédication, il faudrait accorder "caro" avec le nom...

Je vais chercher...

À plus ,


swift


----------



## Namarne

En esos tres casos, yo habría hecho la concordancia (quizá en el tercero no). Pero quizá es una cuestión de uso, pues *Swift *lo utilizaría como adverbio. 
No entiendo por qué el corrector exige la concordancia. Para mí ambas opciones son correctas, una no excluye a la otra. 

Si por ejemplo tú dices: _Estas fotos te han salido muy bonitas_; para mí está claro que también puedes decir: _Estas manifestaciones te han costado muy caras _(por las repercusiones políticas, por ejemplo). Otra cosa es que exista la posibilidad de decir: _Estas manifestaciones te han costado muy caro_. Una posibilidad que puedes utilizar o no.


----------



## swift

Lo malo es que ninguno de los ejemplos que tengo en mente me ayuda: lo barato sale caro. Creo que el verbo tiene cierto peso en la concordancia. Con el verbo salir, por ejemplo, no existe duda: mis zapatillas me salieron caras. Pero con el verbo costar...

¡Ya lo tengo! Es un complemento predicativo objetivo. Acabo de desenterrar mis lecturas de adolescencia en materia de gramática. ¡Claro! Cuando se trata de un CPO, se hace la concordancia: Estas medias las compré baratas.

Lamento haberle dado tanta vuelta, Morrocotudo. Espero que ahora te quede más claro.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## morrocotudo

Je vais étudier ce CPO.
“Con el verbo salir, por ejemplo, no existe duda: mis zapatillas me salieron caras”
Très intéressant, parce qu’en français c’est très différent !: ces chaussures m’ont coûté cher, me sont revenues cher. (Par contre, elles sont, paraissent, semblent, deviennent chères – comme en espagnol).
 
Las compré baratas : je les ai achetées bon marché. Tiens, tiens... en français ‘bon marché ‘ est un adjectif invariable...mais pas en espagnol.
 
Pour le verbe ‘costar’ je reste très perplexe à cause de ce qu’affirme le DPD: « se construye siempre con un complemento *ADVERBIAL* cuantitativo, que expresa el costo o precio ».
la gasolina cuesta mucho dinero;
la gasolina cuesta mucho;
la gasolina cuesta muchísimo;
la gasolina cuesta un dineral, un ojo de la cara , una barbaridad;
¿la gasolina cuesta…caro, cara?  Cette dernière façon d’exprimer la cherté s’utilise peu en espagnol ?? Vous utilisez davantage : comprar, salir, cobrarle a alguien, etc ?
Existent ‘caro’ et ‘barato’ en tant qu’adverbes : en este mercado compro caro/barato. Mais si on peut utiliser ‘costar caro’, ‘costar barato’ reste imposible.
 
Namarne, j’ai bien du mal à saisir comment tu choisis entre les deux possibilités dans ton exemple.


----------



## Namarne

morrocotudo said:


> Namarne, j’ai bien du mal à saisir comment tu choisis entre les deux possibilités dans ton exemple.


Yo siempre hago la concordancia. Sólo trataba de justificar el uso invariable de "caro", y me parecía posible. Cuando hay dos posibilidades, ¿siempre hay una razón para elegir una o la otra? ¿No queda a veces a criterio del hablante? Si ambas fueran posibles, el uso de una se justificaría por el motivo X; el uso de la otra, por el motivo Y. Podría utilizar la una o la otra, y te aseguro que no me sucedería como al asno de Buridán.


----------



## morrocotudo

Bien compris; les exemples extraits de divers journaux montrent bien qu'il y a une préférence pour la concordance , mais que l'usage de caro comme adverbe reste possible. Merci à tous pour votre aide . 
Saludos.


----------



## swift

Hola:

A mí me causa mucha gracia. Tuve que pasar por la idea opuesta, lo barato, para lograr comprenderlo .

Coincido con Namarne en cuanto al aspecto "psicológico" por llamarlo de alguna manera. Todo depende de la intención del locutor.

En estas otras frases, no cabe duda de que usaría "caro":
Cuesta caro viajar en estos días.

Lo barato sale caro.

Ignoraba que meterme con el gerente me costaría tan caro.​Saludos,


swift


----------



## morrocotudo

Il faut comprendre qu’un français qui étudie l’espagnol est choqué quand il rencontre pour la première fois une phrase comme celle-ci : ¡*Una locura que nos costará cara a todos!*; pour un espagnol elle est très normale...
 Les exemples que tu donnes, swift, ne nous posent pas de problèmes : une proposition infinitive (viajar en estos días, meterse con el gerente) constitue une sorte de neutre comme ‘lo barato’.
La difficulté surgit quand on quitte le masculin singulier ou le ‘neutre’:
ces bagues coûtent cher ; la chambre de l'hôtel coûte beaucoup trop cher ; les billets d’avion reviennent cher.
‘lo barato sale caro’ ne me pose pas de problème, ce qui n’est pas le cas de ‘a veces las cosas baratas salen caras’ car en français cela donne : ‘parfois les choses achetées bon marché reviennent cher’.
(cela rappelle un peu la difficulté de ‘muchas más flores’ et ‘beaucoup –invariable- plus de fleurs’)


----------



## swift

Bonjour Morrocotudo,

Tu as raison. Mais il faut admettre que le fait de lire "ces bagues me sont revenu cher" peut méduser un hispanophone, d'autant plus qu'à "cher/chère/chers/chères" correspond une seule prononciation: [Hè·R] !

À plus ,


swift


----------



## morrocotudo

Bonsoir !
Entièrement d’accord, c’est une difficulté pour les deux communautés !
a ver si entiendo:
 
_Puede costar cara la ambición_.
‘la ambición’ es el sujeto; 
‘puede costar cara’ es el sintagma verbal; 
 ‘cara’ es complemento predicativo subjetivo ya que determina el nombre en el núcleo sujeto; concuerda en género y número con el sujeto.  
Idem en: _la mentira me salió cara; las tapas cuestan caras_.
 
_Compré baratos los billetes_.
‘compré baratos’ es el sintagma verbal;
‘baratos’ es complemento predicativo objetivo ya que determina el COD ‘los billetes’ *y* el verbo; concuerda en género y número con el COD.
Añadir 1) que ‘_baratos_’ no pertenece al COD ‘los billetes’ sino al sintagma verbal- _los compré baratos_  2) que no tiene nada de nada que ver con ‘compré los billetes baratos’ ya que en este frase el COD es ‘los billetes baratos’ y no hay complemento predicativo alguno.
 
¿Vale así?


----------



## swift

Me parece que sí, Morrocotudo. 

Tienes razón al decir que "compré los billetes baratos" tiene un sentido diferente: compré los baratos (los de tercera clase), no los caros (pero ciertamente viajaré más incómodo ).

Saludos,


swift


----------

